#    ISM   IOT

## parovozz

USB   1002427  ethertronics/        .    :   - .        E?   ? ,        ?      ,    -      ?

----------


## plyrvt

> :   - .        E?   ?


    -   .           .

 1002427    Inverted-F.       ,       .
      ,     

       WiF  Mikrotik AC2
https://ypylypenko.livejournal.com/89450.html

----------

parovozz

----------


## plyrvt

> ?


    ( )      .              




> 


  ?  -     -     ?
           -     .

       .                  -          

 Inverted-F          (" "),        (     )






> )


        -    10   

*  15 ():*




             (     )  .
         .    -           

  2   MIMO   - .      MIMO     


*  16 ():*

----------

parovozz

----------


## plyrvt

Inverted-F  ,       TI  *4.4 OTA Measurement Summary*
   -11.7 dBi  +5.05 dBi

       Inverted-F   ()     .
   -12.00 dBi  +2.33 dBi

        (   )        ( )  >0 dBi

----------


## parovozz

> Inverted-F  ,       TI  4.4 OTA Measurement Summary


       86,    . , -     ...

     ,        .




> 


  ,   USB .   USB  .




> 


13-16




> .


25-30    .

----------


## plyrvt

> 86,    . , -     ...


     ,   .          ,

----------


## parovozz

.  ...  -))

----------

